# 1st NYC Century review



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

1) The staff and volunteers were very friendly, courteous, and helpful.

2) The rest areas had a good selection of fruit, granola bars, GU, PB&J's, pita
bread with hummus, water and GU electrolyte mix. (The second rest area
after Central Park had no water at all due to some sort of plumbing
difficulties)

3) The course was mostly flat with some very mild elevation changes found
mostly on the bridges.

4) The wind in Coney Island was quite vigorous. I found shelter next to a clydesdale
until we hit the residential area.

5) Got delayed for about 10 minutes in Harlem due to a parade crossing the route.
Got a little rest and heard some damn good drumming.

6) The major fail of the ride was the route markings. I realize the difficulties of marking
a route in a city like NY but some markings looked left over from last year, very faded.
No early warnings of turns, a car or truck double parked at the end of a street easily
covered a marking. I saw and spoke to many riders who went off course multiple 
times. The color of markings was a burnt orange which really does not have high
visibility on black/grey pavement.

7) I'm used to rural country roads that are very smooth so the NYC bumps, holes, grates,
manholes, etc after about 40 miles was not appreciated by my sit bones and hands.

8) I have not decided which is harder, doing a hilly century or a century with a multitude
of slow and go's & stop and go's.

9) I also learned parking 12 feet from a fire hydrant does not cut it, you have to be 15 feet
away, I'll bring a tape measure next time.

Aside from the route marking issues it was a very enjoyable ride which I think I will
do again next year.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

I did the ride myself on sunday.

The wind out in coney island and the far rockaways was brutal. Same on the bridge heading away from it. Lots of head wind. 

The 60 mile rest stop only have peanut butter and no jelly. I saw a lot of disgruntled riders but you deal with it.

Since i ride in NYC all year round (live in manhattan) i found the streets to be about right. The lack of a smooth surface keeps you aware i guess lol

I agree with the markings being tough to follow. Thats why when i rode i followed a group who was paying attention to the cue sheet. The two times i wasnt with a group i took small detours. This is when i wish a cue sheet could be provided the night before. I understand logistics change but it would have been great to program the whole route into my garmin edge 800.

That all said it was a great century. Friendly people from the volunteers to the riders themselves. To put that many people on the road and make sure rest stops are stocked up to accommodate them is not easy task. The great thing about a century ride in NYC is if you want to quit your usually close to a subway train. My GF completed 37 miles (at far rockaway point) before she headed home to shower and meet me at the finish line. 

The route took me to many places i had never seen in new york city. Riding the greenway in brooklyn and especially queens was very enjoyable. 

I will be back next year with a couple of friends to have them break their century cherrys on this ride


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Good ride to do once or twice, but after 60 some odd miles, the constant...and I mean CONSTANT stopping and restarting gets really played. I actually bailed at the 75/100 decision point becuase I just couldnt deal with it anymore. My forearms are still killing me from being on the brakes so much. 

Whining aside, if you want a true biking tour of NYC...and I mean ALL of NYC....this is the ride to do.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Ditto the last three reviews, I will add that it took some time for me to get use to weaving traffic especially heading toward fresh meadows, but I will do it again next year. Next time with alloy wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

One more comment...

I was appalled.....APPALLED at the disregard so many cyclists have for traffic rules. I saw so many people weave, blow lights and stop signs (not even slow down and look), cut right in front of cars, ride the wrong way on the streets, cut across lanes of traffic, on and on. So much so there were THREE people I kept coming across that I wanted to just get in their faces about it, but I wasnt in the mood for conflict.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Rules pretty much went out the window as soon as the starting horn went off. It's one thing to do an Idaho (or California) stop at an intersection, but some people were brazenly blowing intersections when it was clearly insane to do so. 

That said, it was a still a fun ride. It kinda sucked being directed to water fountains "somewhere" at the first rest stop. A little more liberal useage of the orange spray paint could have helped in spots. 

The wind was pretty relentless, but at least it didn't rain. I'll have to say that it was a fun crowd to ride with and I met a lot of great people. Looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------

